# Hummingbird Moth



## JasonF (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I didn't take these pictures but I wanted to share them because this is the coolest moth I have ever seen, in fact, I've never even heard of these before I saw it.  One of our restaurants is located in the county courthouse and the courthouse securtiy gard took the picture.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 14, 2007)

He did really good!  Thanks for sharing.  A lot of times people SWEAR that those are baby hummingbirds!


----------



## leo (Dec 14, 2007)

*That's great pics*

I don't think I have seen those either, thanks for sharing them Jason


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 14, 2007)

Dang Jason, I thought you went and got a new camera. 
Cool pics anyway.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 14, 2007)

They are very neat looking.  Some are big enough and look like a small hummingbird like Rip said above.  I have seen some big ones.  Good catch with the camera.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 14, 2007)

No David, not yet.... I plan on getting mine at the first of the year.  After I do get one, all hells gonna break loose...


----------



## Capt Gary (Dec 14, 2007)

Good catch....these are very interesting insects.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 14, 2007)

He got a good capture it.  I've seen em before.  The first time that I saw one, I though it was a hummingbird until I got a better look at it.  I believe I may have a photo of one that I took in the old P&S days.  I'll have to go digging and see if I can locate it.

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 14, 2007)

neat shots !!! i have seen them and they will make you look twice!!!!


----------



## ronfritz (Dec 15, 2007)

Cool shots...I'm thinking I've seen them before myself but can't recall if it was in real life or if someone posted them.


----------



## jason308 (Dec 15, 2007)

Great shots....Weird looking critters.....


----------

